# Army Painting Challenge - April 2014



## humakt

The final month of the challenge. A little late I'm afraid, but still plenty of time to get the final months entry in.


----------



## Jacobite

Thanks for putting this up mate, sorry to bug you about it, your work is much appreciated. My final months entry is my squad of Battle Pyskers for my Penal Legion:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

ahh balls suppose i used a real life card last month.


----------



## Relise

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> ahh balls suppose i used a real life card last month.



Me too.. Just not enough time. 
Aprils is going to be a bit easier to complete!! I'm doing a Tzeentch herald for my Daemons


----------



## Mossy Toes

I guess I'll be doing my Forgefiend:


----------



## Iraqiel

I'll be trying to cram in a stormraven and some more grey knight infantry.


----------



## Nordicus

I will be painting 3 Screamers for this final entry in the year-long challenge!


----------



## Jacobite

Completed squad:


----------



## Old Man78

Here we go for the last entry, a dakka pred which will have a very subtle conversion which I hope will look good.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

Take 2: as i never acctually started them last month i will try again this month.

so six nobz coming up.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

See Honka, told you it was my April entry....


----------



## Nordicus

And voila, 3 Screamers of Tzeentch:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

hey mines done sorry for the shit photos kinda having trouble finding things.









challenge complete


----------



## Iraqiel

Storm raven done, two purgation squads, a techmarine and a razorback to go. yikes!


----------



## Old Man78

The last entry, my wee dakka pred with remote turret. It has been emotional!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## humakt

The end is almost upon us!

I will close this thread and the challenge on Sunday 4th May.


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, here's three things I've got done this month, on top of uni and work I'll admit I've been pushing hard. I've still got a razorback, a techmarine and ten strike squad marines to go, so sadly it looks like I won't be able to claim the laurel wreaths of finishing what I set out to do in 12 months... although I did start a month late...

The Army's second Storm Raven:


(Before shot is lost in the warp, I'll have to come back and update when I find where it has gone).

And two squads of Purgation-type Grey Knights. I think I will try and get that razorback done so that I can outfit both squads with one, and see if I can get it loaded up here before the fourth.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Well i didn't manage to finish any members of either my orks or white panthers for the final month of the challenge but i did manage to get a picture of every completed unit that i've done through the course of the challenge in one place. 


























That's ten units, technically 11 but i counted the 2 deffdreads as a single unit, mission accomplished. Bring on next years challenge.


----------



## Iraqiel

Brilliant Army shot - perhaps that should be a thing? Signiatures made from an armyshot of your work this last twelvemonth?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Aaarg I wish. Some of my minis are in storage, now (the Daemonettes come to mind). Might be able to dig them out, though, honestly... the more I think about this the more attractive a notion it seems.

Plus it'll serve as a definitive count for me as to whether I have 10 units or not. I haven't been counting on purpose, since I know I'm going to be right on the edge...

(Have finished my Forgefiend but need to finish basing it before I post up a photo)


----------



## Mossy Toes

Forgefiend pics:


----------



## Relise

And here's my April entry to complete the challenge :grin:

If I get chance over the weekend I'll get a shot of all the units together


----------



## Iraqiel

Got the second and last razorback done!


Well, sadly I was one ten man strike squad and one techmarine short of what I wanted to achieve with this challenge... but I think I put in a good showing, just like everyone else who participated this year!


----------



## humakt

This thread and therefore the challenge has closed. I will compile the standings over the next and let you all know how you have done in due course.

Well done to everybody who participated.


----------

